# Wanting to know the best section/subsection to put a particular type of thread into



## Sax Novice (Oct 19, 2014)

What would be the best place on the forum to make a post discussing a particular performance of a saxophonist, and to celebrate and wow over that performance, and discuss it? It has a YouTube video to show the performance, but I don't know that it necessarily would go in that section?

Please alert. Thanks much!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

The answer's so obvious you're going to beat yourself over the head, LOL.

If it's a well-known player:
Music and Media >Brand Name Players

otherwise:
Music and Media > YouTube Videos.


----------



## Sax Novice (Oct 19, 2014)

gary said:


> The answer's so obvious you're going to beat yourself over the head, LOL.
> 
> If it's a well-known player:
> Music and Media >Brand Name Players
> ...


 Thank ya sir!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

You bet'cha!


----------

